# Baratza Sette 270 or 270wi anyone?



## rdo (Feb 8, 2019)

Hello,

I'm looking for a new grinder to buy. It will be used at home for making about 10-15 espressos per day.

Is there any one having experience using Baratza Sette 270 or 270wi? How does it stack against Eureka Zenith 65E?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

There used to be a lot of chat on the forum 2 years ago about these. Check back through google search there will be loads of threads.

From memory, the general consensus seemed to be nice grind but reliability let down by being a bit plasticky.

Definitely search for threads tho


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

IIrc think @dfk41 had one for a while & quite possibly had a zenith too (he changes grinders as often as your granny told you to change your undies in case you got run over!).


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I did have both. I really liked the Sette and the taste it produced but that's conical burrs for you. I believe the problems of failure are partly sorted out now but I would not have another one, simply because if it fails a month out of warranty you are stuffed. Fewer problems with the non weigh one.

I would look at other grinders, if I could be so bold as to offer an opinion. The Sette won on taste but there is more to owning a grinder! A Niche is going to be a similar price point, will give you conical burrs and the rest is known!


----------



## rdo (Feb 8, 2019)

Thank you. I haven't heard about the Niche grinder. It looks almost exactly what i want.

Could you please share what do you think about Eureka Zenith 65E.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I had a 65E for quite a while. Got tempted away by bigger burrs (64mm vs 83mm) BUT I will say, owning and using the 65E was a pleasure. It wasn't the fastest grinder, an 18g dose took about 10 secs, which is twice what my Ceado takes, but at home who cares about 5 seconds longer making coffee? The relative slowness also meant that the on-demand timer produced a more consistent dose. I used to be able to get +/- 0.1g most of the time, which is impressive on any on-demand. Also I really liked the adjuster mechanism and the LED that illuminates the basket while you're catching the grist. Also they're easy to clean as the top burr comes off without changing the grind setting. So if someone says 'no better than a Mazzer super jolly but more expensive' I would argue that it produces similar grinds but is far easier to live with (I upgraded to the 65E from a Mazzer Mini).

Of course, this was before the days of the Niche which is more flexible in terms of what it will grind for. They are 2 totally different grinders that happen to be vaguely similar prices. If you have the height available and are only interested in espresso you can do a lot worse than the 65E or 75E.

The Niche is a single doser grinder that can easily swap between filter and espresso grind levels. It's neat, compact, very well designed in the UK with a high quality burr set and has a serious fan base as it seems to provide the perfect blend of size, price, quality, low retention, flexibility and kitchen friendliness like nothing previously available (at anything like that price). There are millions of posts about it on here so no point in me saying anything else, as I haven't got one!


----------



## rdo (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks, i was reading since it was recommeded here about the Niche grinder but i still can't decide. I see mixed reports about espresso extraction and i don't really need to change grind settings too often, so this is not a big plus for me.


----------



## Pants001 (Mar 13, 2019)

Ive got the Sette 270 and got it for a good price, I didnt bother with the 270WI as wholellattelove did reviews of these grinders and the time based (270) was very consistent with its dosage.

So once you get the right amount of grams your happy with, just stick with that time.

Weight based might be handy if your swapping beans frequently, but thats not me.


----------

